# Whatve you done today and how are you now?



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

_*''Whatve' you done today and how are you now?'' - says in the title... 
V Answer V Below V Please V *_


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 3, 2011)

I've done...nothing! I have a lot to do, however...
Right now I am doing quite alright!  
How about you, Tyler?


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

Revamping tortoise cage tort didnt' like it back to the old design haha nothing just checking email with a coffee preparing Tiagos' Food
!


----------



## Jacob (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay, I Woke Up and Put My Little Guy In His Outside Enclosure!
Fed Him, Cactus, Weeds, Grass, Hisbicis, Muzuri all Mixed Up, Time to get ready for Myself


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

^^good where can i buy cactus pads cant find anywhere i live in britain, UK ?


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I got up at 5am, went to work, got too hot and threw up and came home early. Having Lupus really sucks! Cooper was up and seen me off to work like he does most every morning. I think he don't like the loud alarm clock. Now we are laying in bed.
Have a good day!


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

^^ awwhh get well soon...im just enjoying my evening now with a coffee..... can i ask a question back to torts...
'I have some spring onion seeds and i want to grow them can torts eat them...? Thank-you!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 3, 2011)

hi tyler, i watching my pancake trying to pass an egg! lindy


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 3, 2011)

Awwh...
23.19pm here just got to bed with another cup of coffee hoping weather permits for tiago!


----------



## african cake queen (Aug 3, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> Awwh...
> 23.19pm here just got to bed with another cup of coffee hoping weather permits for tiago!



kool!


----------



## dmmj (Aug 3, 2011)

trying to beat the heat, and waiting to pick up my new soft shell (tomorrow hopefully)


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 3, 2011)

Nothing, because it's way to hot outside and now I am at work doing nothing....


----------



## wrmitchell22 (Aug 3, 2011)

Got up at 4am, got ready for work, took Boulder outside to his pen and fed him, fed the rabbitt, went to work, did some reports, came home, hosed Boulders pen down, played with my dogs, fed Boulder, fed Dogs, fed Cats and fed Rabbit. I am about to watch a show, and I am going to make dinner in about 1 hour. How about you Tyler


----------



## October (Aug 3, 2011)

Got up before my kids, had a smoke and coffee in the morning peace, redid the sully tank, cleaned the upstairs, worked on some Halloween decorations, also debating Halloween costumes, about time to get dinner started, then baths and bed time, woohoo!

Sorry to hear you had a rough day Chris. I hope you're feeling better now.


----------



## jackrat (Aug 3, 2011)

Went outside. Waay too hot. Drank some cold sangria. Took a nap. Went back outside. Waay too hot. More sangria. Right now,I'm fine(until the sangria runs out!)


----------



## Missy (Aug 3, 2011)

Crawled around on my knees and made Tank use his leg, now my knees hurt,LOL.


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 3, 2011)

tyler0912 said:


> ^^good where can i buy cactus pads cant find anywhere i live in britain, UK ?



Look on the 'shelled warriors' site in the UK, that will be more local for you.
http://www.shelledwarriors.co.uk/forum. 
Start a thread in the food section about it, or look in their classified sections. I know some member sell tortoise products.


----------



## Angi (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my goodness. Lets see. I went to the dentist and got a tooth filled, went grocery shopping, did two loads of laundry, cooked dinner, fed turtles and tortoises, took oldest son and friend to the mall (i got to go because he wanted me to buy him a hat), fed husband , youngest son, turtles and torts, gave turtle meds.

I am fine. now I need to do dishes.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 3, 2011)

My day began at 0900 because I was up late last night watching the entire series two of Sons Of Anarchy. Tortoise maintenance and then luch with my investment group. Bike nite with my M/C. Watching TV and relaxing. Overall good day.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Aug 3, 2011)

I woke up, drove my daughter to daycare and went to work. Then took my son to his 2 week old doctors appointment, picked up my daughter, went shopping then to my dads for dinner. Came home, worked on paperwork and bathed the kids and into bed to watch TV. And here I am...


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 4, 2011)

sounds good all of you i think it is nice to see behind this website and see what the members are realy like...
9:50 here just got up (since it is the school holidays? i am 13) made a sandwich and another cup of coffee...
looking after the children since my mother made her daily trip to my grandparents for her delivery of her daily shopping list haha...
Weathers terrible here wish it would brighten up!


----------



## cemmons12 (Aug 4, 2011)

October said:


> Got up before my kids, had a smoke and coffee in the morning peace, redid the sully tank, cleaned the upstairs, worked on some Halloween decorations, also debating Halloween costumes, about time to get dinner started, then baths and bed time, woohoo!
> 
> Sorry to hear you had a rough day Chris. I hope you're feeling better now.



Thank you! I slept almost from the time I got home till 4am, then got up and came to work. Feeling a lot better so far! Have a great day!



tyler0912 said:


> ^^ awwhh get well soon...im just enjoying my evening now with a coffee..... can i ask a question back to torts...
> 'I have some spring onion seeds and i want to grow them can torts eat them...? Thank-you!



Thanks Tyler, feeling much better today!


----------



## Turtle Guru (Aug 4, 2011)

i have caught 7 snapping turtles and now im tired


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I was in Michigan this past weekend for a family reunion. This morning I woke up and packed up my things (we rented a cabin) then I sat in the car for 5 hours until we got home 
Checked on Nelson, unpacked, ate dinner, fed the dogs, etc.



SnakeyeZ said:


> Then took my son to his 2 week old doctors appointment



Aww you have a new baby?? Congrats


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree congrats unless we misread it ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I just like to see what people are like behind the computer screan and TFO  x x


----------

